# Tile Cutter / Wet Saw recomendation



## lifestooshort81 (Sep 8, 2012)

Hey Folks,
I have been getting calls for more tile work and have decided it's time to buy my own tile cutter. I'm struggling as it is to make things GO so I don't want to dump alot of money into a tile cutter yet at the same time I don't want to put out $x for a tile cutter that I could potentially outgrow quickly. 

Anyone have a suggestion on a brand or what features to look for? I hate to sound ignorant but I was looking in the big orange box store and found what looks like a nice cutter for like $88. I believe it was 21" and had extensions for cutting larger tiles. 

How about a wet saw? Ridgid makes a nice looking tabletop saw. All of my tools are Ridgid so I tend to lean towards their products first. 

I'm not entirely new to tiling, just the tool brands itself. 

Thanks so Much :thumbup:


----------



## Tech Dawg (Dec 13, 2010)

Howdy,
Angus will probably be along shortly to post like 8 links for saw threads that we've recently discussed :clap:


----------



## lifestooshort81 (Sep 8, 2012)

Tech Dawg said:


> Howdy,
> Angus will probably be along shortly to post like 8 links for saw threads that we've recently discussed :clap:


Hahahaha! Ok I'll dig. Im new to the site... 

Thanks!!!


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

Here are some links. Not all are new but this gives you an idea on what folks are leaning towards:
http://www.contractortalk.com/f73/ru...l-saws-108529/
http://www.contractortalk.com/f73/ti...mm-tool-95270/
http://www.contractortalk.com/f73/ad...ile-saw-86645/
http://www.contractortalk.com/f10/tile-saw-79092/
http://www.contractortalk.com/f73/ne...wet-saw-25462/
http://www.contractortalk.com/f73/wh...ile-saw-80015/


----------



## Sprung831 (Apr 4, 2012)

Best cutter for the money right now in my opinion...


I deal with most major brands when it comes to snap cutters, and this is my favorite. Tag team it with a 4" grinder and a good blade and you've got a killer combo.


----------



## Groutface (Jan 20, 2011)

Best on the market IMO..........would be the Rubi tx series...little pricier but well worth it in performance.....


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

Groutface said:


> Best on the market IMO..........would be the Rubi tx series...little pricier but well worth it in performance.....


Let's kickoff a rubi vs. Sigma argument...


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

Ishii. Done.

Next argument?


----------



## Groutface (Jan 20, 2011)

Sigma is a great cutter........but.........the reason I went rubi was because I was on a commercial job and had to rip just under 800 linear feet of 12x24 -4" base . So I went around to our dealers and tried all the brands that "they had available" and sigma failed the test on this ignorant porcelain,but the rubi tx 700 was a shining star..... I never looked back......the break system on the rubi is awesome, the arms reach out to manipulate the break approx six inches. 45 degree no problem clean cut on 24" and so on......that's er in a nutshell


----------



## Groutface (Jan 20, 2011)

angus242 said:


> Ishii. Done.
> 
> Next argument?


What is ishii


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

A very good cutter at a low price.








http://tiletools.com/us/ishii-22-34-big-clinker-cutter-with-spring-loaded-base/


----------



## Groutface (Jan 20, 2011)

I have that cutter but under a different name.....called the big clinker......great cutter ,but I broke the depth adjustment mech. And its 140 for a new arm assembly.......cuts great for sure. But not like the rubi.......laughing


----------



## Groutface (Jan 20, 2011)

Just read the link same cutter different color......blink


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

Groutface said:


> Sigma is a great cutter........but.........the reason I went rubi was because I was on a commercial job and had to rip just under 800 linear feet of 12x24 -4" base . So I went around to our dealers and tried all the brands that "they had available" and sigma failed the test on this ignorant porcelain,but the rubi tx 700 was a shining star..... I never looked back......the break system on the rubi is awesome, the arms reach out to manipulate the break approx six inches. 45 degree no problem clean cut on 24" and so on......that's er in a nutshell


Damn that's a lot of clinkin'

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mkrwzmRaHX8&sns=em


----------



## Groutface (Jan 20, 2011)

Inner10 said:


> Damn that's a lot of clinkin'
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mkrwzmRaHX8&sns=em


That's awesome......I know exactly why the thin ones wouldn't break....there's about a half inch gab on each side of the ridge on the break arms,I can only rip about an inch on a 24" tile.......that's my cutter minus a few inches.....I only have the 700........that sigma ripped and ripped and ripped thumbsup


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

Groutface said:


> That's awesome......I know exactly why the thin ones wouldn't break....there's about a half inch gab on each side of the ridge on the break arms.......that's my cutter minus a few inches.....I only have the 700........that sigma ripped and ripped and ripped thumbsup


Yeah I noticed that when checking out a rubi, breaker foot won't work on slivers. I like the dual rails because its hard to see your mark with the single rail on the sigma. Most of the sigma videos show the operator banging the handle to snap tiles, I find you get a much better result by slowly increasing pressure.


----------



## tileman2000 (Feb 14, 2011)

Rubi/Imer...Brutus for easy straight cuts. Haven't we been here before?


----------



## Groutface (Jan 20, 2011)

Nailed a3/4 inch x24 inch cut on porcelain today.......just sayin


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

Groutface said:


> Nailed a3/4 inch x24 inch cut on porcelain today.......just sayin


3/4 of an inch or a centimeter? :laughing:

The sigma will cut down to 5/8" on a 12x24 Italian porcelain with a textured finish...anything less than that and you seriously risk it snapping off at the half way point. I did numerous rips with 1/2" and the off-cut will break at the half way point and you have to nip the rest...which is a pain on thick tile.


----------



## Sprung831 (Apr 4, 2012)

1/2" x 24" Florim Layers with an RTC razor:


----------



## CO762 (Feb 22, 2010)

Groutface said:


> I have that cutter but under a different name.....called the big clinker......great cutter ,but I broke the depth adjustment mech.


That should be no problem as I don't think sigmas come with one.
Don't be bam bam.


----------

